# Saber & our Great Dane Eagle



## Sixstardanes (Mar 5, 2008)

A few pixs taken today Saber and one of the Great Danes of his dog herd named Eagle.






















If you look behind Eagle's back you'll see Saber peeking.


























Eagle'll be 7 next month and Saber will be 6 in June.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 5, 2008)

very cute pictrures!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 5, 2008)

Giggle giggle, the dog is as big as Saber!

They look like they are good friends, thanks for sharing


----------

